# New Bugs?



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

So far I've noticed the following problems. Anyone else had these issues?

- using a separate Bluetooth remote (via caavo) cause issues with disney+. I don't have a pop-up keyboard and had to use android tv remote to key in my email. 
- plex tells me to continue watching a show on the android tv home screen despite me having finished watching it and it not showing on the "continue watching" section


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

spherular said:


> So far I've noticed the following problems. Anyone else had these issues?
> 
> - using a separate Bluetooth remote (via caavo) cause issues with disney+. I don't have a pop-up keyboard and had to use android tv remote to key in my email.
> - plex tells me to continue watching a show on the android tv home screen despite me having finished watching it and it not showing on the "continue watching" section


That might be a Caavo thing - I wouldn't hold your breath on it getting fixed. Caavo is more than likely a dead company at this point. Not sure why the lights are still on over there - I recently abandoned mine due to the issues and no updates for 6 months.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

ptcfast2 said:


> That might be a Caavo thing - I wouldn't hold your breath on it getting fixed. Caavo is more than likely a dead company at this point. Not sure why the lights are still on over there - I recently abandoned mine due to the issues and no updates for 6 months.


Still working great for me. In recent weeks, I've contacted them with issues and they were on it. I like it even though there are still quirks on it that sucks like launching youtube videos. Yeah, I don't expect them to be on the ball in making their unit work perfectly with the Tivo Stream. If you think about it, how could they when the Tivo dongle is an unfinished item itself. And based on everything I'm reading, nobody here is happy with the Tivo dongle.

At the end of the day, if Caavo vanishes, it's still a HDMI switcher. LOL! So not completely useless. I'll be a guinea pig myself, as I was too curious and couldn't stay on the sidelines. I'll be getting the Tivo dongle by tomorrow. Gonna be a fun weekend of tinkering headaches!


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

siratfus said:


> Still working great for me. In recent weeks, I've contacted them with issues and they were on it. I like it even though there are still quirks on it that sucks like launching youtube videos. Yeah, I don't expect them to be on the ball in making their unit work perfectly with the Tivo Stream. If you think about it, how could they when the Tivo dongle is an unfinished item itself. And based on everything I'm reading, nobody here is happy with the Tivo dongle.
> 
> At the end of the day, if Caavo vanishes, it's still a HDMI switcher. LOL! So not completely useless. I'll be a guinea pig myself, as I was too curious and couldn't stay on the sidelines. I'll be getting the Tivo dongle by tomorrow. Gonna be a fun weekend of tinkering headaches!


I'm glad it's working for you! I really loved mine when I got it when they first released the second gen, but I started having issues with HDR and 4K stuff as the device got older. I think it's related to how much heat the device generates over time that causes them to fail. Check out the Caavo subreddit on Reddit sometime, some useful stuff is in there as well as general news (when it happens).


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Have an issue with using voice and Google Assistant for fast forwarding a program. When I hit the Google button, the TS4K switches back to the Android home screen and my show is put in a PIP type box. I then have to look for the link that I can click to bring my show back to input focus. I've had this since Saturday and I don't remember having issues then with Google Assistant. Any ideas?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

gkottner said:


> Have an issue with using voice and Google Assistant for fast forwarding a program. When I hit the Google button, the TS4K switches back to the Android home screen and my show is put in a PIP type box. I then have to look for the link that I can click to bring my show back to input focus. I've had this since Saturday and I don't remember having issues then with Google Assistant. Any ideas?


I always wonder what is the decision making process to launch these types of items. Do they just click play on a movie and since it plays, it's ready for the market? LOL!


----------

